# Need your suggestion for a "(Hindu) Baby Girl Name!"



## vilas_patil (May 8, 2009)

Hi Friends,
 Here is a good news ! I have become a proud father of a "Baby Girl" .
I am looking for a cute and sweet name for my sweet baby. I am searching for the same on various websites, however I would be great full if you can suggest one.


Thanks,
Vilas


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Need your suggestion for a "(Hindu) Name" for a Baby Girl!*

I will suggest Charu!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 8, 2009)

Kajal


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Need your suggestion for a "(Hindu) Name" for a Baby Girl!*

It depends on:-
1> U want everyone to break their teeth uttering d name
2> U want it to start with d same letter as d mom or u
3> Old type name (big and heavy, the name )
4> Modern name (sweet and simple, at most two syllable) 
5> Your mother tongue.

.....????!!!!!

I like these two names; Nilanjana, Madhurima and Payel...


----------



## vilas_patil (May 8, 2009)

Well, thanks for replying... am sorry I did not mention the specifications for the name in my fist post...

here it goes ...

a) my wife wants "short and sweet" name
b) I am looking for a very unique & modern name
c) my mother tongue is Marathi (but it does not matter much for us as far as the  
    suggested name is a Hindu one) 
d) my name starts with 'V' and my wife's with 'N' ((again am not much bothered about   
    the starting alphabet, however my wife is inclined towards the starting letter 'V')


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2009)

Vineeta
Veena
Vela
Vaidehi

Choose short, sweet and easy to spell name


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2009)

I can only tell two names starting with "V"

Vijeta 
and
Vanhi

*www.babynames.org.uk/indian-girl-baby-names.htm


----------



## comp@ddict (May 8, 2009)

Sunaina Patil


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

what about game characters names


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2009)

V for Vendetta


----------



## vilas_patil (May 8, 2009)

@max_demon : Game character names will work if it sounds like a Hindu Girl name.
One more thing, I think I would not prefer celebrity famous names (specifically names like Actresses like Kareena , Aishwarya etc).

@rhitwick : Vendetta is obviously a good and meaningful name, doesn't it sounds like a boys name?


----------



## Chirag (May 8, 2009)

Ragini - I just love this name.


----------



## vilas_patil (May 8, 2009)

@Chirag , Ragini is one of my close relatives name


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Ragini - I just love this name.



So you just love this name or the bearer too ?


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

Versha...


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2009)

ichi said:


> So you just love this name or the bearer too ?



I guess both...


----------



## Chirag (May 8, 2009)

^^
My best'est friend, yea.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Avni or Anju


----------



## confused (May 8, 2009)

esha???

not conforming to v/n specifications, but really sweet name.


----------



## confused (May 8, 2009)

PS:CONGRATS, where's the party???


----------



## vilas_patil (May 8, 2009)

Avni is indeed a sweet name... I will add it in my name collections. The list goes as below...

Pavitra
Vaidehi
Pari
Avni

pls suggest more


----------



## VD17 (May 8, 2009)

hmmm.. the only name that i can come up with considering your specs would be Vidhi..

anyway, more importantly... CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## VD17 (May 8, 2009)

and yeah.. Avni is really a sweet name... but beware of names starting with 'A'... they're the first ones in the rolls and hence, earlier to the viva! lol.. jk...


----------



## confused (May 8, 2009)

VD17 said:


> and yeah.. Avni is really a sweet name... but beware of names starting with 'A'... they're the first ones in the rolls and hence, earlier to the viva! lol.. jk...


yeah but i guess, those students endup being a bit more well prepared and studious.


----------



## confused (May 8, 2009)

sukhi420 said:


> ^ +1


ohhh.....so u stopped spamming for a change???


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Pinky and Chumki


----------



## VD17 (May 8, 2009)

confused said:


> yeah but i guess, those students endup being a bit more well prepared and studious.



yeah... agree on that...


----------



## utsav (May 8, 2009)

Shweta is a very good name. Or Vaishali is good if your wife is too much inclined towards V  .
And congrats that you got a baby girl. Girls r much much better than boys. I know how much i disturbed and irritated my mom when i was kid  .Girls r much more caring too  . Do post her pic here if possible  .i love babies


----------



## utsav (May 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Pinky and Chumki



First one is ur gf and 2nd one is ur sis? I knw am wrong


----------



## utsav (May 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> V for Vendetta



No1 is asking your gfs name here


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

utsav said:


> First one is ur gf and 2nd one is ur sis? I knw am wrong



The 1st one is my own sis and the second one is my cousin!


----------



## confused (May 8, 2009)

utsav said:


> And congrats that you got a baby girl. Girls r much much better than boys. I know how much i disturbed and irritated my mom when i was kid  .Girls r much more caring too  . Do post her pic here if possible  .i love babies


Meh...both have their adv and disadvs


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

utsav said:


> First one is ur gf and 2nd one is ur sis? I knw am wrong


no. 1st time ur almost rite


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

V - Vibha


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 8, 2009)

V- Vidhi !


----------



## utsav (May 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> The 1st one is my own sis and the second one is my cousin!



Oopsi  atleast am 50% correct


----------



## esumitkumar (May 8, 2009)

Vinny or Anushka


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

Hows Veena ? or Veenu


----------



## krates (May 8, 2009)

my fav girl names are: Prachi , Anvesha


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Ashwini and Tanisha


----------



## aswinandaswin (May 8, 2009)

How about "Pavithra" , 
It is sweet to call and stands for purity.


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

Vandhana??


----------



## vilas_patil (May 8, 2009)

Hi Friends, Thanks for your wishes and the suggestions. I am so HAPPY to see your suggestions flooding my way. I am noting down selective names and would discuss the same with my wife. Lets see how the things will workout for us.
Thanks again guys/girls ... request you to post more suggestion as I have little time to finalize my baby's name


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2009)

I remember these names 

Manavi
Seema
Shruti
Riya


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

how about Genelia or Jitiksha


----------



## din (May 8, 2009)

@vilas_patil

Hearty Congrats. May she bring a lot of joy and happiness to your life.

@max

LOL, you will not leave Genelia ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Sweet Name: Dolly & Sneha


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

max_demon said:


> how about Genelia or Jitiksha



Hasini is better


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

Lassie...


----------



## Bandu (May 8, 2009)

Hi Vilas Patil,

Congrats. Was your daughter born on 08.May.2009? That would be a Purnima right? (I am not sure)

If it indeed is Purnima on 08.May.2009, then name her accordingly. Something that resembles the moon. How about Purnima itself (or Poornima), Poonam, Chandralekha?

Regards,
Bandu.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2009)

Munmun (MoonMoon) (In bengali u'l find plenty of gals with this name)

//Munstruck


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Yup!! One of our neighbour has got that name!!

Kum Kum or Kum isn't bad either!!


----------



## vilas_patil (May 8, 2009)

Hi Guys/Girls,
  My daughter is born on 16th of March (almost 2 months old now). We do have some customs & 'Pooja' at my native place (near Latur dist), and also the program of name giving ceremony, which we have delayed due to my crunch schedule at office (I hate this recession  ). Presently my wife and baby are at my native place.

On 16th of this month, I would be visiting my native place to complete all the necessary 'customs, Pooja'  & also a name giving ceremony.

Well, having said all the factors for delay, I was searching for the baby names on internet from the day one and scanned almost all the websites that I could found on Google search. Apart from that even I wrote a 'permutation and combination' program (java) to find all the possible names extracted from the combination of my and wife's name 'V I L A S & 'N E E T A'  (more that 35 lack comb), I wanted to create a name for my baby out of this 10 alphabets, failed to do so. 


Altogether, I initially gathered 1000 names from websites, then filtered/re filtered it and got 10 final names, Somehow, my wife was not that convinced of few names from the list, and for the rest, my parents were not comfortable. All this process is leading me to confusion & frustration. But I am very clear in my mind to turn every possible stone to select the best possible name for my sweet baby. 

I surf 'Think Digit forum' every day, I do read almost all the threads technical & non-technical. Today while doing the same a thought clicked into my mind, to post the request to all the digitians for the valuable suggestions and I would tell you, I am Over helmed with the way you all have responded to my post.

Few of you want to see the picture of my baby, pls mail me your email ids so I can provide you the link for the same.


----------



## tarey_g (May 8, 2009)

Madhurima, Madhura, Mayura, Preeti, Kanika, Prateeksha, Swati, Vaibhavi, Radhika etc.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

vilas_patil said:


> Hi Guys/Girls,
> combination of my and wife's name 'V I L A S & 'N E E T A'  (more that 35 lack


How about V I N E E T A


----------



## devilinearth (May 8, 2009)

Wht abt VAANI, ARCHANA, VIDYA?


----------



## devilinearth (May 8, 2009)

*Wht abt VAANI, ARCHANA, VIDYA?*


----------



## vilas_patil (May 8, 2009)

@Liverpool_fan, That was the fist name I had in My mind initially, but my wife thought it  as an OLD name.


----------



## Bandu (May 8, 2009)

Woha... u wrote a program for that. Nice.

Vi*la*s and *Nee*ta ... hmmm... how about Neelam?

If I am not mistaken, Vilas means "Glitter" and Neeta means "Modest".

If I were to derive some name from Glitter, I'd go for *Roshni*

Nothing comes to my mind for "Modest" at the moment.

Wish you all the best in your name hunting.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

How about Anamika and Shruti!!


----------



## techno_funky (May 8, 2009)

Dont it depend on the Pundits people, they give you some alphabets and then you need to decide on the name.


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

Coool said:


> Hasini is better


or Harini


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

max_demon said:


> or Harini


lol, me 2 genelia fan


----------



## mrintech (May 9, 2009)

Kirti - My Sister's name and I love her the Most 


or

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=in...G=Google+Search&meta=&aq=0&oq=indian+girl+bab


----------



## aditya1987 (May 9, 2009)

First of all 
Congratulations my friend 

And for your daughter's name, what about "varnika" ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 9, 2009)

Vidhasha? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## techno_funky (May 9, 2009)

Hmm!!! Spick and Span!!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Vidya


----------



## Naveen.S (May 10, 2009)

Ada


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2009)

^^Pascal


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^Pascal


ichi?


----------



## confused (May 10, 2009)

ico said:


> ichi?


nia?

PS:its short and sweet, and most people dont even know what it means!

also it could be modified to niaa/niaaa/niaaaa whatever according to the numerologist's suggestion!!!


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

^ hahaha niaaa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

ghost at rest said:


> Ada





ichi said:


> ^^Pascal



Ruby


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 10, 2009)

Vini


----------



## vilas_patil (May 10, 2009)

Here are few pics of my sweet baby

*picasaweb.google.com/www.vilas.patil/MySweetBaby?feat=directlink

(Clicked from Nokia N82)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 10, 2009)

Awww.....what a cute girl.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 10, 2009)

vilas_patil said:


> Here are few pics of my sweet baby
> 
> *picasaweb.google.com/www.vilas.patil/MySweetBaby?feat=directlink
> 
> (Clicked from Nokia N82)


Looks quite cute.
How about naming her Vidya then ? Because once looks are taken care of, only knowledge is needed to make a person complete. Money will come by itself.

[thats what my grandfather says. don't think I'm some kind of philosopher or something ]


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

vilas_patil said:


> Here are few pics of my sweet baby
> 
> *picasaweb.google.com/www.vilas.patil/MySweetBaby?feat=directlink
> 
> (Clicked from Nokia N82)



She is Cute girl..... I would suggest Vidya or Avni or Annie.


----------



## krates (May 10, 2009)

She is cute and cool Anvesha is really cool name


----------



## mahesh (May 11, 2009)

Gowri , Gayathri , Sunitha , Lekshmi , Aparna , Rohini


----------



## satyamy (May 11, 2009)

Riya
Kritika


----------



## confused (May 11, 2009)

so OP decide yet??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 11, 2009)

ImAClown9 said:


> Just name her Zoozoo or crysis,.. unique modern and cool


----------



## phreak0ut (May 20, 2009)

How about Vilasini? It's a beautiful name, IMHO


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2009)

max_demon said:


> how about Genelia


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

It's not deleted yet!!  I saw it in the morning!!  Really careless!


----------



## nix (Jun 5, 2009)

how about "Rita"? 
it sounds both phoren and desi.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2009)

She is very sweet Girl


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations

Cute baby
How about *Tanvi* ?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

And you could call her tanu / tannu at home.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Any other Suggestions by anyone?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Shehri Atank is good too


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

vandana !!!


howz it


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Vandana is good but V will always come at the end.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

How about Saumya?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

How about shika !!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Surely You Mean Shikha.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

*Anchal* is quite good.

She's my favourite Teacher (Responsible for my 100 in Maths).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Shikha* is stylish & Pure religious i love that name so much i dono y !!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

vilas_patil said:


> Well, thanks for replying... am sorry I did not mention the specifications for the name in my fist post...
> 
> here it goes ...
> 
> ...



*Tanvi* is good as it is short, sweet, unique (Not as Much as Mine, but still quite unique) , modern, hindu and includes both V and N.

I don't think you should start name with V as it will come in the End in the class and she will always have to remain at the end in Attendance Register unless there is someone in her class with name Zubeida 

T will come at the end too but it wont matter as there are many children with names starting with T or V or Y

And you could call her Tanu / Tannu at home.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

So decided on a name Yet?


----------



## addie (Mar 30, 2010)

*Punemoms* provides a collection of Baby Names from India and around the world. This list of Indian and Hindu baby names are arranged alphabetically. The site gives cute baby names, numerology and general meanings.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 30, 2010)

diya
ananya
vineeta
ankita


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 30, 2010)

Im locking this since its a prehistoric thread. If it needs to be reopened just let me know.


----------

